# 8Bitdo SN 30 and SF 30 Pro overlays for Input overlay



## tri4c3 (Nov 21, 2019)

tri4c3 submitted a new resource:

8Bitdo SN 30 and SF 30 Pro overlays for Input overlay - SF 30 Pro overlays for Input



> Here are just two new input overlays for the Input Overlay Plugin ...that you can find here....
> input Overlay by universallp
> I  just made these 8Bitdo overlays for the SN 30 pro  and SF 30 pro gamepad....not the plugin
> View attachment 49336
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Licardo (Mar 16, 2020)

Can you make a Nintendo Switch Pro controller version?


----------



## MSPaintCrusader (Mar 4, 2021)

I can't seem to find /obs-studio/presets/


----------



## Thalez (Mar 5, 2022)

Hey!

For everyone interested, I have made a .json file to work with the most recent version of InputOverlay and these 8BitDo textures, because the .ini files (like the one you get from here) are not accepted by the plugin anymore. The extra buttons are not included, but that should not matter on PC I guess, I have never used them and did not look into if I can make them work in InputOverlay.

Simply create a text file and rename it to 8BitDoConfig.JSON (or something you'd like) and copy/paste the text from the code field down below into that file and use it for InputOverlay!


```
{
    "default_width": 0,
    "default_height": 0,
    "space_h": 0,
    "space_v": 0,
    "flags": 6,
    "overlay_width": 2284,
    "overlay_height": 1043,
    "elements": [
        {
            "type": 0,
            "pos": [
                0,
                0
            ],
            "id": "ControllerBase",
            "z_level": "0",
            "mapping": [
                0,
                0,
                2284,
                1043
            ]
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1727,
                182
            ],
            "id": "ButtonX",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1167,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60419
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1510,
                351
            ],
            "id": "ButtonY",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1353,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60418
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1727,
                518
            ],
            "id": "ButtonB",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                1537,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60416
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1947,
                350
            ],
            "id": "ButtonA",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1723,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60417
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                870,
                340
            ],
            "id": "ButtonSelect",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1169,
                1584,
                171,
                149
            ],
            "code": 60422
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1105,
                340
            ],
            "id": "ButtonStart",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1169,
                1584,
                171,
                149
            ],
            "code": 60423
        },
        {
            "type": 6,
            "pos": [
                1508,
                6
            ],
            "id": "TriggerRight",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                531,
                1438,
                519,
                85
            ],
            "direction": 3,
            "trigger_mode": false,
            "side": 1
        },
        {
            "type": 6,
            "pos": [
                258,
                7
            ],
            "id": "TriggerLeft",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                9,
                1439,
                519,
                85
            ],
            "direction": 4,
            "trigger_mode": false,
            "side": 0
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                530,
                376
            ],
            "id": "DPadRight",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                33,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60428
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                274,
                376
            ],
            "id": "DPadLeft",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                33,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60427
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                402,
                249
            ],
            "id": "DPadUp",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                34,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60429
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                402,
                504
            ],
            "id": "DPadDown",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                33,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60430
        },
        {
            "type": 5,
            "pos": [
                648,
                607
            ],
            "id": "LeftStick",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                1910,
                1171,
                324,
                324
            ],
            "stick_radius": 45,
            "side": 0
        },
        {
            "type": 5,
            "pos": [
                1312,
                607
            ],
            "id": "RightStick",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                1910,
                1171,
                324,
                324
            ],
            "stick_radius": 45,
            "side": 1
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1548,
                30
            ],
            "id": "BumperRight",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                525,
                1153,
                514,
                115
            ],
            "code": 60421
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                224,
                31
            ],
            "id": "BumperLeft",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                9,
                1154,
                514,
                115
            ],
            "code": 60420
        }
    ]
}
```


----------



## Hebinx (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey all, I noticed that the Analogue Stick mapping for my controller was skewed up and to the left after updating OBS to version 28 and updating the base plugin. I went ahead and adjusted the position values in the JSON file so the sticks now show center again. Aside from that, all the other steps provided by Thalez work with no issues.


```
{
    "default_width": 0,
    "default_height": 0,
    "space_h": 0,
    "space_v": 0,
    "flags": 6,
    "overlay_width": 2284,
    "overlay_height": 1043,
    "elements": [
        {
            "type": 0,
            "pos": [
                0,
                0
            ],
            "id": "ControllerBase",
            "z_level": "0",
            "mapping": [
                0,
                0,
                2284,
                1043
            ]
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1727,
                182
            ],
            "id": "ButtonX",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1167,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60419
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1510,
                351
            ],
            "id": "ButtonY",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1353,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60418
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1727,
                518
            ],
            "id": "ButtonB",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                1537,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60416
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1947,
                350
            ],
            "id": "ButtonA",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1723,
                1152,
                183,
                183
            ],
            "code": 60417
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                870,
                340
            ],
            "id": "ButtonSelect",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1169,
                1584,
                171,
                149
            ],
            "code": 60422
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1105,
                340
            ],
            "id": "ButtonStart",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                1169,
                1584,
                171,
                149
            ],
            "code": 60423
        },
        {
            "type": 6,
            "pos": [
                1508,
                6
            ],
            "id": "TriggerRight",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                531,
                1438,
                519,
                85
            ],
            "direction": 3,
            "trigger_mode": false,
            "side": 1
        },
        {
            "type": 6,
            "pos": [
                258,
                7
            ],
            "id": "TriggerLeft",
            "z_level": "1",
            "mapping": [
                9,
                1439,
                519,
                85
            ],
            "direction": 4,
            "trigger_mode": false,
            "side": 0
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                530,
                376
            ],
            "id": "DPadRight",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                33,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60428
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                274,
                376
            ],
            "id": "DPadLeft",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                33,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60427
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                402,
                249
            ],
            "id": "DPadUp",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                34,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60429
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                402,
                504
            ],
            "id": "DPadDown",
            "z_level": 1,
            "mapping": [
                33,
                1657,
                130,
                134
            ],
            "code": 60430
        },
        {
            "type": 5,
            "pos": [
                698,
                657
            ],
            "id": "LeftStick",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                1910,
                1171,
                324,
                324
            ],
            "stick_radius": 45,
            "side": 0
        },
        {
            "type": 5,
            "pos": [
                1362,
                657
            ],
            "id": "RightStick",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                1910,
                1171,
                324,
                324
            ],
            "stick_radius": 45,
            "side": 1
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                1548,
                30
            ],
            "id": "BumperRight",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                525,
                1153,
                514,
                115
            ],
            "code": 60421
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                224,
                31
            ],
            "id": "BumperLeft",
            "z_level": "2",
            "mapping": [
                9,
                1154,
                514,
                115
            ],
            "code": 60420
        }
    ]
}
```


----------

